# Help! wiring mess!



## Lamy207 (Aug 5, 2009)

98 2.0 jetta, gls, power roof, windows and locks, alpine deck, that i wired to someone elses harness...
cluster doesnt keep memory, fuel gauge bounces around (changed cluster, didn't do anything) sunroof blows fuses, interior lights dont work, blows fuses, wiper motor high speed only, no park, no intermiton, (2nd wiper motor tried) nothing works rite. help!


----------



## Lamy207 (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Help! wiring mess! (Lamy207)*

... anyone?
please help me bump


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

I think you screwed something up.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## mAyZa b 3 a t s (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VolksAddict)*

Nobody's really going to be able to help you. You named a bunch of components that just really shouldn't have anything to do with each other. It's not like you named a common problem and someone is going to tell you to switch two wires, nor did you give a single problem that can be troubleshot on its own. Basically, you're doomed to trace the faults in all of those problems separately. Have fun


----------



## Lamy207 (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mAyZa b 3 a t s)*

car has been sold! good luck!


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lamy207)*


----------



## $JoMoney$ (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: ($JoMoney$)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## $JoMoney$ (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: (VolksAddict)*


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: ($JoMoney$)*

Naked


----------



## $JoMoney$ (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: (VolksAddict)*

Good Clean Fun.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## $JoMoney$ (Jul 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Coming along good Lamy!


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*

He is on it.


----------



## $JoMoney$ (Jul 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## BetterThanThis (Jan 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

hi lamy


----------



## $JoMoney$ (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BetterThanThis)*


----------

